# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Tiny Moore Tuesday

## Hayes Griffin

Howdy friends! It looks like I'll be doing these for the long haul, so thought I'd just make a dedicated thread for all the Tiny Moore Tuesday posts. 

This week I took a stab at a great solo from "Swing That Music," recorded at the 1986 Ashokan Western and Swing Week, uploaded to YouTube by Roger Weiss. 

Here is a link to my take on it:




If you're interested in free TAB/sheet music, you can always head to www.btlmusicnotes.com/learn

Thanks for watching and let me know what solos you'd like to see featured next!

----------

Beanzy, 

Bill McCall, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandoisland, 

mandopops, 

Mark Gunter, 

mreidsma, 

Pete Martin, 

Woyvel

----------


## John Soper

Thank you Hayes - these are really informative!

----------


## John Soper

Mission to Moscow?

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Mission to Moscow?


You bet buddy! I can have that lined up in a few weeks no problem.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for the kind words John  :Smile:

----------

John Soper

----------


## Hayes Griffin

I forgot to post last week's stab at a real cool break Tiny plays on "Time Changes Everything" at the 1986 Ashokan Western and Swing Week. Thanks to Roger Weiss for posting the original performance on YouTube!




Tab/Sheet Music Here: www.btlmusicnotes.com/learn

----------

DavidKOS, 

doc holiday, 

Joe Bartl, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

Pete Martin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Hey folks! This week I put together a video of Tiny's interpretation of the melody on the tune "Stumbling." 




If you haven't seen the original footage this was taken from, be sure to check it out:




Next week I'll be featuring the two-chorus break that Tiny plays after the head, so stay tuned!

----------

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

mandopops, 

morgan, 

mreidsma

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Howdy mandolin fans! This week's Tiny Moore Tuesday is part 2 of last week's intro to "Stumbling." Last week's video is a great place to start if you're a beginner in the Tiny Moore style, whereas this week is a more advanced example of his hot swing solo style. As always, check out btlmusicnotes.com/learn for the free tab/sheet music and thanks for watching!

----------

Barry Canada, 

Beanzy, 

DavidKOS, 

Joe Bartl, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

Pete Martin

----------


## DavidKOS

Hayes, thanks for posting _anything_ Tiny!

I appreciate your efforts in sharing Tiny's great jazzy style.

signed, 

a New Orleans Boy

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Hayes, thanks for posting _anything_ Tiny!
> 
> I appreciate your efforts in sharing Tiny's great jazzy style.
> 
> signed, 
> 
> a New Orleans Boy




You're most welcome David! Glad you're enjoying it and expect plenty more (or Moore?)  :Laughing:

----------


## John Soper

Hayes:  Thanks for posting Mission to Moscow!  Can't wait for the solo.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Hayes:  Thanks for posting Mission to Moscow!  Can't wait for the solo.


You bet John! Filming the solo today, it's a beast! :D

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Here is this week's Tiny Moore Tuesday. One of these days I'll actually remember to post it here on Tuesday lol




As always, check out this link for the TAB/sheet music.

----------

John Soper, 

mandopops, 

Pete Martin

----------


## John Soper

Big thanks, Hayes.  We try to play a version of this as a lead -in medley to "Lady Be Good" or other swing tunes in G!

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Mission to Moscow Part 2 for your viewing pleasure! This week we get Tiny's extremely acrobatic solo. Eat your heart out Eddie Van Halen :D

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Thanks for the request Norman Plankey!  :Smile: 

This is definitely one of my favorite Bob Wills cuts, super early in Tiny's tenure with the band. He and Jr. tear it up! Next week I'll have that solo ready for you folks. 

Hope you enjoy the videos and feel free to let me know what else you would like to see!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

Pete Martin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

This week kicks off a 3 part look at How to Play Jazz Tunes in the style of Tiny Moore. 

Don't forget to head to btlmusicnotes.com/learn for your free TAB/sheet music and thanks for watching!

----------

Beanzy, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## John Soper

Hayes - can't wait to see how you delve into this one!  Great tune for intro into jazz blues.  "Simple" head and chord progression that opens up tons of avenues for creativity.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Hayes - can't wait to see how you delve into this one!  Great tune for intro into jazz blues.  "Simple" head and chord progression that opens up tons of avenues for creativity.


Thanks and you said it John - if you can play inside the blues progression, that unlocks a whole world of possibilities! Next week we'll focus on comping and soloing the week after.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Part Two of our study on C Jam Blues is now live! This week features some really cool double stops that Tiny often used to accompany vocalists/soloists, along with some cool voicings built on top of these double stops. 




Thanks for watching!

----------

Joey Anchors, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2

----------


## Joey Anchors

Loving this C Jam!

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Loving this C Jam!


Awesome, so glad to hear that Joey! 

I'm finishing the editing on the next video right now. We'll be looking at how to take some small bits of Tiny's vocabulary to build a solo on C Jam Blues, so check back tomorrow!

 :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

John Soper

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Howdy gang! As promised, Part 3 of our look at C Jam Blues. The concepts presented here are designed to help us mere mortals take some of Tiny's vocab and build a progressive, personalized solo over a standard jazz form. 




Thanks for watching and see you next week!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## lowtone2

Great video, Hayes, but wouldn't notation be more useful than tablature? I think that anyone really interested in and capable of learning his style will be reading notation, don't you? With tablature, there's an extra step in trying to figure out what he's doing over a chord, etc... You know what I mean? 

 I appreciate the videos a lot, just a comment.

 Has anyone else heard the Glenn Campbell taught himself to play guitar by learning Tiny Moore solos?

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Great video, Hayes, but wouldn't notation be more useful than tablature? I think that anyone really interested in and capable of learning his style will be reading notation, don't you? With tablature, there's an extra step in trying to figure out what he's doing over a chord, etc... You know what I mean? 
> 
>  I appreciate the videos a lot, just a comment.
> 
>  Has anyone else heard the Glenn Campbell taught himself to play guitar by learning Tiny Moore solos?


Hey there lowtone2! First off, YES I have totally heard that Glenn Campbell used to bust his knuckles on guitar trying to learn all of Tiny's lines. Probably why Glenn was such a monster...

Second, thanks for the comment and the kind words about the videos. You raise a VERY good issue that others have messaged me about before, and this is something I really grappled with heavily when I started making these videos. 

I forgot to include the link this time, but I do always include both standard notation and TAB in the corresponding PDF's so that viewers have the choice to learn the way that suits them best. My apologies, but you can download the PDFs at www.btlmusicnotes.com/learn if you want to take a look at the notation.

Ultimately, I chose to include the TAB on the videos because 1) I do offer the PDFs for more advanced cats such as yourself and 2) I felt like tablature on the screen could decrease the number of barriers to any YouTube viewers who were in the "advanced beginner" category that I might be able to bring to the dark side of swing mandolin  :Laughing:  :Mandosmiley:  


All of that being said, just because I have reasons doesn't necessarily make my choices good haha. I think it could be fun to include notation on the next one!

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Hey gang! This week I'm using one of Tiny's go-to melodic cells to give us another option for crafting a solo over a 12 bar blues. 




For tab and the full blog post, head to the newly revamped hayesgriffin.com

----------

DSDarr, 

Joey Anchors, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

mandopops

----------


## seththedude

Thanks for doing these. Really enjoy them. Trying to figure out some new jazz licks and these are helpful.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Thanks for doing these. Really enjoy them. Trying to figure out some new jazz licks and these are helpful.


You bet Seth! I'm glad you find this stuff to be useful. Editing another one now, so stay tuned! 

P.S. I see you're from Roseburg. I had the chance to play out there back in 2014 with April Verch. Great times!

----------


## Hayes Griffin

In this week's video, I decided to post a few simple exercises that will get you familiar with a lick/phrase that Tiny often played in conjunction with the 3579 digital pattern from last week. Head to hayesgriffin.com/lessons for your free PDF of the sheet music and thanks for watching!

----------

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## seththedude

> You bet Seth! I'm glad you find this stuff to be useful. Editing another one now, so stay tuned! 
> 
> P.S. I see you're from Roseburg. I had the chance to play out there back in 2014 with April Verch. Great times!


Sweet. Was it a house concert? Have a good friend who at one time hosted a bunch of them. I used to attend many of them. Perhaps we met as I used to talk up all the mandolin guys that would come through, occasionally doing some after hours jamming.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Sweet. Was it a house concert? Have a good friend who at one time hosted a bunch of them. I used to attend many of them. Perhaps we met as I used to talk up all the mandolin guys that would come through, occasionally doing some after hours jamming.


I believe the concert was put on by a promoter at a church? Also, I was playing guitar with the band back then mostly. Hadn't quite gotten my mandolin chops up to snuff at that point :D

----------


## lowtone2

Well, it's Wednesday...

----------


## Bill McCall

> Well, it's Wednesday...


And you're upset some free learning material isn't published?  You can always buy a lesson on his site that fits your schedule.

----------


## lowtone2

> And you're upset some free learning material isn't published?  You can always buy a lesson on his site that fits your schedule.



How did you get that I'm upset? I do buy lessons from his site, as if it's any of your business.

----------


## Bill McCall

> How did you get that I'm upset? .........


I'm sorry I misunderstood your comment, thinking it was not made with the highest admiration of Hayes efforts.  Print can sometimes transmit so little information.

----------


## lowtone2

> I'm sorry I misunderstood your comment, thinking it was not made with the highest admiration of Hayes efforts.  Print can sometimes transmit so little information.


Yes, I should have been clear. I appreciate and anticipate the lessons and the work he puts in. I was trying, and failed, to make that point.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Well, it's Wednesday...


Haha I posted on FB, but forgot to update you folks on this thread! I sliced my left index finger cooking dinner the other day and couldn't pull off the video this week, but here is the source material for next week's transcription:




If Tiny's playing isn't enough, prepare to be blown away by the all-star lineup (Mark O'Connor, Russ Barenberg, Matt Glaser, Jay Ungar, Molly Mason, etc.).

Hope you guys are doing well and see you next Tuesday!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

lowtone2, 

Mark Seale

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Yes, I should have been clear. I appreciate and anticipate the lessons and the work he puts in. I was trying, and failed, to make that point.


Also, I should say thanks so much for the support from you, Bill, and all the other folks that have been tuning in. It's truly my pleasure to document some of Tiny's amazing style and glad that there are folks out there interested and anticipating each new lesson :D

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Mandolin Cafe

Hayes, this series is SO well done. My hat is off to you.

----------

Hayes Griffin, 

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Hayes, this series is SO well done. My hat is off to you.


That means so much coming from you Scott! Thank you :D

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Here's this week's transcription folks:




TAB/Sheet Music: https://www.hayesgriffin.com/theres-...to-be-a-party/

I covered Tiny's first solo in this video, next week we'll take a look at his second break. Be sure to check out the original performance (links in YouTube description), there are some cool cameos from Matt Glaser, Russ Barenberg, Mark O'Connor, and Jay Ungar!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Continued thank, Hayes,
 I went back to add my thanx to the individual posts. I had been remiss, sorry. I have following your posts & I am a fan. Keep it up as long as you can.
Joe B

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Continued thank, Hayes,
>  I went back to add my thanx to the individual posts. I had been remiss, sorry. I have following your posts & I am a fan. Keep it up as long as you can.
> Joe B


It's so great to hear from you Joe, long time no see.

Thanks for all the kind words and glad you enjoy the series. I'll be rocking Tiny Moore Tuesday as long as my finger still function  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Jeff Hildreth

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Here's Tiny's 2nd solo to "There's Going to Be a Party." Don't forget to head to hayesgriffin.com for the TAB/sheet music!

----------

DSDarr, 

lowtone2

----------


## Mark Seale

These are great Hayes!  Thanks so much for what you're doing.

----------

Hayes Griffin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> These are great Hayes!  Thanks so much for what you're doing.


Thanks for the kind words Mark! Glad some other folks are enjoying my passion project. I'll have a new one for you all tomorrow  :Smile:

----------


## Hayes Griffin

A day late, but not a dollar short!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Another great one. Love this Bob Wills segment, led by Haggard, from the special. Some years back, I was able to snag the audio of the Wills set off Youtube, then divide up the medley into separate trax. Fun little batch of tunes with Mandolin parts from both Tiny & Gimble.
I saw Haggard live once. He opened for Bob Dylan. Unfortunately, this was after Tiny had passed away. Haggard did pick up a fiddle & played some Bob Wills tunes. It was a very spirited potion of his show. He really appeared to be enjoying it.

Joe B

----------

Hayes Griffin, 

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Hey there crew! In the interest of doing my next Tiny selection the justice it deserves, I'm holding off posting until next week. To whet your appetite though, you can find next week's solo in this classic video:




But which one will it be?! Stay tuned y'all :D

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Alright folks, I finally got this one in good enough shape to share with you! 




As always, head to my website for the TAB/sheet music!

----------

BoxCarJoe, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

seththedude

----------


## John Soper

Nice jazz blues tune with a lot of soulful licks, even without a pedal.  You know I'll get the tab & appreciate all of these gems!

----------

Hayes Griffin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Nice jazz blues tune with a lot of soulful licks, even without a pedal.  You know I'll get the tab & appreciate all of these gems!


Thanks for watching John! Glad you enjoy this one. The phase shifter is fun, but I also find that these licks very applicable in a "clean" setting :D

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

It's time for some Panhandle Rag y'all! This is a simple arrangement of the tune for eMando, but next week I'll be demonstrating a really hot solo from the 15 min Billie Jack Wills show I reference in this week's lesson. 

Thanks for watching and happy pickin!

----------

Bren, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops

----------


## Hayes Griffin

As promised, here is Tiny's break on Panhandle Rag from the Vance Terry/Billy Jack radio spot:




I've also attached the TAB directly to this post because I'm having trouble uploading it on my website...



Hope you folks enjoy and see you next week!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2

----------


## Bill McCall

Great job!!  Such fun.

thanks so much.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

You bet Bill! Glad you liked it :D

----------


## Hayes Griffin

This one comes from the infamous 1971 Merle Haggard birthday party tapes with Tiny and many of the original Texas Playboys. Head to hayesgriffin.com for the TAB and happy pickin' y'all!

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

Ranald, 

seththedude

----------


## Pete Martin

Great solo Hayes, very nice playing and I really like your sound too!  Lots of bebop type lines in that.

----------

Hayes Griffin

----------


## ralph johansson

> Great video, Hayes, but wouldn't notation be more useful than tablature? I think that anyone really interested in and capable of learning his style will be reading notation, don't you? With tablature, there's an extra step in trying to figure out what he's doing over a chord, etc... You know what I mean? 
> 
>  I appreciate the videos a lot, just a comment.
> 
>  Has anyone else heard the Glenn Campbell taught himself to play guitar by learning Tiny Moore solos?


That's not quite the story that I heard -- I'm sure he picked up stuff from many sources. The version I heard is that he transcribed these solos in the belief that they were played on the guitar. It must have taken very deep concentration to ignore Wills's hollering: "The littlest instrument in the world, that mandolin!"

----------

Hayes Griffin

----------


## ralph johansson

> As promised, here is Tiny's break on Panhandle Rag from the Vance Terry/Billy Jack radio spot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've also attached the TAB directly to this post because I'm having trouble uploading it on my website...
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you folks enjoy and see you next week!


I'm happy to hear that clean statement of the theme, and I'm very happy that you publish this transcription in readable SN (I tried to follow the link you gave earlier, and found nothing). However, I'm surprised that this version ignores the II chord in the bridge. Bluegrassers usually play IV-I-IV-V (in the key of D), Western swingsters IV-I-II-V (in E). Moore's harmonic conception is a bit more advanced than that of most others.

----------

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

I heard a similar story about Glenn thinking he was transcribing guitar solos, and agreed that his concentration must have rivaled that of a Buddhist monk to not hear Bob's hollering lol

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> I'm happy to hear that clean statement of the theme, and I'm very happy that you publish this transcription in readable SN (I tried to follow the link you gave earlier, and found nothing). However, I'm surprised that this version ignores the II chord in the bridge. Bluegrassers usually play IV-I-IV-V (in the key of D), Western swingsters IV-I-II-V (in E). Moore's harmonic conception is a bit more advanced than that of most others.


You are most welcome for the standard notation and I had wondered the same thing about the chords on the bridge! He alludes to that II chord in the A section in measure 6, but that's about the only place we see it. Agreed that his harmonic knowledge kind of surpasses most of his peers, that's one of the things I find most stimulating about his playing.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Great solo Hayes, very nice playing and I really like your sound too!  Lots of bebop type lines in that.


Agreed Pete! That's one thing I love about Tiny. He straddles the line between hot swing/bebop in his soloing, especially from the 50s onward. Would love to have a peek at his record collection, I have a few ideas of what we might see in there...  :Smile:

----------


## Pete Martin

> Would love to have a peek at his record collection, I have a few ideas of what we might see in there...


Next Weiser, I'll ask some folks who were friends if they know what he had.  My bet is a good amount of Charlie Christian and Charlie Parker.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Next Weiser, I'll ask some folks who were friends if they know what he had.  My bet is a good amount of Charlie Christian and Charlie Parker.


Sounds about right to me!

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Sorry for the delay here gang, but here is this weeks transcription of Tiny's solo on "Sitting on Top of the World." This one was taken from the Merle Haggard Birthday Tapes, which all of you should go search for and listen to immediately! :D

As always, free PDF at hayesgriffin.com

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

mandopops, 

Pete Martin

----------


## mandopops

An especially tasty Tiny Tuesday transcription, (an unapologetic alliteration). 
Thanx, again, Hayes.
Joe B

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> An especially tasty Tiny Tuesday transcription, (an unapologetic alliteration). 
> Thanx, again, Hayes.
> Joe B


You are most welcome my friend :D

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Happy Tiny Moore Tuesday y'all! This week's video is a special edition hosted over at the Mandolin Secrets YouTube page. We just released a series of 4 videos in Mandolin Secrets Academy and this is a "sneak peek" at the first video in this course. 




Hope you enjoy and happy holidays!

----------

Denis Kearns, 

lowtone2, 

Mandolin Cafe

----------


## Hayes Griffin

I'm baaaaack...

Here is a hot break on Steel Guitar Rag from the now-infamous Merle Haggard Bday Tapes! Hope you folks enjoy  :Smile:

----------

Bren, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2, 

Mandolin Cafe, 

mandopops, 

seththedude, 

smokinop

----------


## mandopops

Welcome back, Hayes, great break. That tune I’ve played as a straight Rag with double stops. Perhaps I should incorporate some Tinyisms.
Thanx & Happy New Year,
Joe B

----------

Hayes Griffin

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Welcome back, Hayes, great break. That tune I’ve played as a straight Rag with double stops. Perhaps I should incorporate some Tinyisms.
> Thanx & Happy New Year,
> Joe B


Would love to hear what you've got going with the double stops on this one Joe! Happy New Year to you too brother, hope all is well.

----------


## Hayes Griffin

As promised, here is a stripped down version of the melody to Steel Guitar Rag. Enjoy!

----------

Bill McCall, 

lowtone2, 

seththedude

----------


## Hayes Griffin

After a few weeks off, I'm back with the FINAL electric mandolin transcription from the Merle Haggard 1971 House Party tapes. Here is a hot break on "Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star."

Hope you enjoy!

----------

mandopops

----------


## mandopops

Hayes, Great choice & well executed as usual. Tiny gets a little boppish in bar 7, a 5 to a b5 sub (D7 to Ab7) lick, leading back to the 1. That’s my read on it, very hip. Hope that isn’t too Jazz geeky.
Good luck on all your new ventures. I hope to keep in contact.
Peace & good health,
Joe B

----------


## lowtone2

Hayes isn't here, but it's Tuesday and this is Tiny. Awfully short, but we take what we can get, right? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g7ughXwDu7s

- - - Updated - - -

Hayes isn't here, but it's Tuesday and this is Tiny. Awfully short, but we take what we can get, right? 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g7ughXwDu7s

----------


## Hayes Griffin

> Hayes isn't here, but it's Tuesday and this is Tiny. Awfully short, but we take what we can get, right? 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g7ughXwDu7s
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Hayes isn't here, but it's Tuesday and this is Tiny. Awfully short, but we take what we can get, right? 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g7ughXwDu7s


Classic video!!! Also, I'm sure some of you guys have noticed my absence in the last few weeks. I've been preparing for a move and had to rip the studio up to show the house, so no more videos for a little while at least! Plus I'm cooking up something cool with Magnus over at Mandolin Secrets, so expect a relaunch of the series sometime this spring  :Smile:

----------

John Soper, 

lowtone2

----------


## Hayes Griffin

Hey folks! I know it's been a while since I've posted here, but wanted to share a video we just released over at Mandolin Secrets.

I recently had the chance to interview legendary instructor and multi-instrumentalist Dix Bruce about the latest release from Acoustic Disc, Tiny Moore Live!

Tiny Moore Live! was recorded by Dix back in 1980 and is an extremely rare set of recordings that features swing mandolin legend Tiny Moore on electric mandolin and fiddle, backed by a traditional jazz combo (drums, bass, and piano).  

By the end of the video, youll hear how Dix came to be involved in the recording, some insider info on the editing process with David Grisman, plus a few audio samples of the record.

----------

DSDarr, 

John Soper, 

lowtone2

----------

